
Dennis Cooper Relaunches Suspended Blog on WordPress - CM30
https://wptavern.com/dennis-cooper-booted-from-blogger-relaunches-on-wordpress
======
CM30
He's the guy who got suspended from Blogger as mentioned here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12099757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12099757)

Either way, he's now relaunched his site on his own hosting, and it can be
found at [http://denniscooperblog.com/](http://denniscooperblog.com/).

It's a good example of someone learning that free third party services are not
a reliable solution for hosting in the long term (especially with content some
may consider 'controversial') and deciding it'd work better if he handled it
himself via a real hosting company.

